# Nolva or clomid?



## fireball (Nov 19, 2010)

Got a gyno issue with what seems to be a small lump. Which would be best to go with?  I have both


----------



## MDR (Nov 19, 2010)

What A/I are you using, and how much?  What exactly is your cycle?


----------



## SFW (Nov 19, 2010)

Nolva/adex or letro. dont run nolva with 19-nors though. ATD can help too. What are you on/Were on?
Clomid is more for hpta recovery vs nolvas breast action. clomid in general makes me depressed.


----------



## fireball (Nov 19, 2010)

Test Cyp 500/wk
Arimidex hd 250 ed
Hcg
On my 6th week and began noticing late third to fourth week


----------



## MDR (Nov 19, 2010)

You could up your Adex dose and see if that helps.  Or switch to a stronger A/I, like Aromasin or Letro.  I am not prone to Gyno, but I'd up your A/I first.


----------



## fireball (Nov 19, 2010)

Will try. Thanks!  I just don't get why that's the only effects I have had. No water retention at all and no increased libido. Haven't seen much gains yet but hope that changes soon. I thought at 150lbs I would see more by now.


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 21, 2010)

*First, ATD is a no no in PCT... Hell, I wouldnt use it as a stand alone...
Second, clomid is more superior to nolva in regards to HPTA function..
Third, arimidex lowers IGF levels and hurts lipids which is bad for PCT.. Get forma stanzol instead as it increases IGH and LH levels as well as lowering progesterone and estrogen..

NOLVA FOR PCT IS CRAP!!!*

Clomid sides are overrated!!


----------



## Gamer2be08 (Nov 21, 2010)

at 150lbs you shouldnt be cycling..


----------



## MDR (Nov 21, 2010)

Gamer2be08 said:


> *First, ATD is a no no in PCT... Hell, I wouldnt use it as a stand alone...
> Second, clomid is more superior to nolva in regards to HPTA function..
> Third, arimidex lowers IGF levels and hurts lipids which is bad for PCT.. Get forma stanzol instead as it increases IGH and LH levels as well as lowering progesterone and estrogen..
> 
> ...



I agree that Clomid is far superior to Nolva in PCT.  Arimidex can work well during the cycle, but I'd run Aromasin if I wanted to run an A/I during PCT alongside Clomid.  I don't have sides with Clomid, other than maybe a bit of emotional stuff, but just in the beginning.  Levels out pretty quickly.


----------

